

Ask HN: Games like Uplink? - uplinkq

Does anyone know of any games similar to Uplink (created by Introversion software) ?<p>I enjoy them a lot and they help motivate me to program
======
qbrass
[http://telehack.com/telehack.html](http://telehack.com/telehack.html) is a
late 80's version of the internet you can hack your way through. It was a lot
better before they added the ascii captchas to stop botting.

[http://www.darksigns.com/](http://www.darksigns.com/) is supposed to be a
clone of Uplink. I haven't played it, so I can't tell you if it's any good or
not.

There's also Digital: A love story, and Analog(ue?): A hate story, but they're
point and click adventure games dressed up to look like hacking games.

